# A Really GOOD Training Site



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For those of you who want a really GOOD on-line training resource, check out Pam Dennison's site:

http://www.positivedogs.com/

Pam is one of the top positive dog trainers in the country, and amazing to work with. She offers on-line workshops and training programs for people who might not have access to good training near by.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Karen. I have it bookmarked to explore in detail later.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> For those of you who want a really GOOD on-line training resource, check out Pam Dennison's site:
> 
> http://www.positivedogs.com/
> 
> Pam is one of the top positive dog trainers in the country, and amazing to work with. She offers on-line workshops and training programs for people who might not have access to good training near by.


I like the looks of it Karin, did you use the Whistle Recall in your training of Kodi? It sounds interesting to me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I like the looks of it Karin, did you use the Whistle Recall in your training of Kodi? It sounds interesting to me.


No, I was taught how to develop a good recall at our training center. (It's not something that you can do fast) Later, I took Susan Garrett's "Recallers" course which is EXCELLENT, but pricey. (The recaller's course isn't really just about recalls, but about building motivation into ALL your dog's work)

But I know Pam Dennison because she comes and does workshops at MasterPeace. (the training center I use) She's someone all the top positive trainers around here want to have a chance to work with.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, thanks for posting this. Took a quick look and it seems like it has some very useful training. I'm especially interested in the "multiple dog household" training.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> No, I was taught how to develop a good recall at our training center. (It's not something that you can do fast) Later, I took Susan Garrett's "Recallers" course which is EXCELLENT, but pricey. (The recaller's course isn't really just about recalls, but about building motivation into ALL your dog's work)
> 
> But I know Pam Dennison because she comes and does workshops at MasterPeace. (the training center I use) She's someone all the top positive trainers around here want to have a chance to work with.


Thanks, I know Susan's is a wonderful thing to be able to do...I so like Pam's little motto at the top left of her site..."If you don't have time to train a dog, get a stuffed toy"..or something like that...love it...puts me in my place..lol..


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll admit I looked and saw the Sophia the pig video. What a great trainer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> I'll admit I looked and saw the Sophia the pig video. What a great trainer!


Pigs are actually quite smart and (more importantly from this perspective) "trainable".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You're right there Karen, Pam is an IAABC member and quite active on our forum there. Can't go wrong with any of her ideas.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm curious as to how a on-line training course would work in this situation. Has anyone ever tried something like this?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> I'm curious as to how a on-line training course would work in this situation. Has anyone ever tried something like this?


I haven't done one of Pam's, but I've done two of Susan Garrett's. So I can tell you how hers work... you'd have to check with Pam directly to see how hers work. With Susan's, you are given reading material up-front, which includes record sheets for tracking progress and taking notes on how things are going. Then, periodically, she posts a video (usually a few per week) on what you should be working on next. (though you can slow things down if you need to) There is also a bulletin board, available only to people taking the class, where you can ask questions and see how the other participants are coming along too. It has been kind of fun, and I've learned a lot. Susan is kind of intense, though, so you really have to be willing to work to make her courses worth while.:biggrin1:


----------

